# Where to buy wood online



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

I am looking to start some small projects. I am wondering where to purchase rough cut lumber at a reasonable cost. I have checked out ebay, facebook market, craigslist and some online stores. Do you have any good sources for hard maple specifically, as well as domestic and exotic lumber. I live in Maine. Thank you.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ed; there must be a load of small independent mills in Maine. Surely, if you phone them, they'd be willing to pick and courier you what you need?
Premium Specialty Hardwoods ? UNIQUE AND EXOTIC SPECIALTY WOOD
https://www.dayshardwood.com/
https://www.seacoasthardwood.com/
Welcome Maine Coast Lumber to Downes & Reader Hardwood
*... https://www.highlandhardwoods.com/lumber/retail/


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If it's just small projects you might be able to visit one of those mills and come away with some trim ends at very reasonable prices.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Maine must be afloat in mills. Google sawmills in your county, ME. Sometimes they have a contact me you can use to check out small quantity sales.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm in central NC, not especially way out in the woods, and you would never think of mills here, but I found out that there are 7 sawmills within about 10 miles of my house. That is all I could find, and it was mostly by accident that I found those. So I am sure there are more. Plus a store with many types of wood about 20 miles away. So, check the phone book. Ask anyone if they know where you can get wood - sometimes that, or a small sign beside their drive, is the only way to find them. And check with tree trimmers, etc.

Almost forgot. Check the classified of WoodenBoat.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I buy all my Curly Maple from here - Buy Figured curly maple wood lumber boards, Guitar Tonewood, Curly Cherry, Sycamore, etc - but have also bought straight-grained Maple. Shipping is reasonable and Kevin is very easy to deal with if you're looking for something special.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I just yesterday ordered two boxes of pieces of assorted hardwoods from Amazon.com. I want them to make cutting boards. Not sure of what I will get since this is my first time ordering.
David


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Ed,
Here is another source for wood with lots of choices.

https://www.woodworkerssource.com/


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

*Wood source*

I'm hours away from any outlet, so I need to buy on-line. Wall Lumber has good wood at resonable prices. 20bf bundles come with shipping included.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Bushwhacker said:


> I just yesterday ordered two boxes of pieces of assorted hardwoods from Amazon.com. I want them to make cutting boards. Not sure of what I will get since this is my first time ordering.
> David


David. Please let us know how the purchase fared. Sounds like an interesting source if it works out.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Didn't think of this before. Should have, because it is what I would do. Just do a search online. Something like: exotic wood for sale online.

Amazon would probably be the last place I would buy wood from, I checked wood prices once, for some long forgotten reason, and the prices were very high.

If you want free exotic wood, pallets can be a good source, depending on where the pallet was made. I know teak has been found in some. I have some nice Spanish cedar out of one. Got some wood have no idea at all what it is. It's almost white, has no grain that I can tell, and a rasp won't touch it. Saws and power planes nicely tho.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

I've bought from these guys and been VERY pleased with the products.

https://www.diamondtropicalhardwoods.com

Also bought from Amazon and some pieces (cut-offs) from Rockler, and those were good, too.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> David. Please let us know how the purchase fared. Sounds like an interesting source if it works out.


I,ll do that Jon. My orders should be in one day this week.

David


----------

